# Hello from the USA



## d3e786 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello fellow TT owners. I've had mine about 6 months and really love it. My wife things it's the bestest car we've ever owned (even better than the Corvette!). We live in the Pacific Northwest of the USA, Washington State to be more specific. I've read this forum for several months now and have found lots of good information which has helped me troubleshoot and repair a few problems on my TT. I am now having a very odd problem involving the central locking module which I will post in the general discussion area. Hopefully someone out there can help.

Anyway, love the TT and am looking forward to sharing good information with other TT owners.

Jeff L.
2001 TT Roadster (manufactured 08-00)Turbo 1.8 Front Wheet drive, 5 speed, Concert 1 with Bose, Silver, pretty much stock with some minor tweeks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you will fine loads og info on here and also here www.wak-tt.com


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from across the pond! 

You're in the right place.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

And a hello and welcome from me too...


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums mate


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome USA...

I was over visiting my kids in the LA area, love that part, stopped off flightwise in DC...love Washington State, one of the most beautiful places in the world..some beautiful scenary over there... 

Its just a classier car, vs Corvette, especially the plastic like newest ZR1. I rented a Mustang and was very disappointed...again plastic like and the suspension was soo soft, turning corners was a hazard... yet it is still an iconic car in its Shelby form..

Welcome to TT ownership, glad your Mrs likes it... its a true love affair... iconic and bahaus...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------

